# I can see why so many homeless abuse meth



## noothgrush (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm not condoning it but I have tried it. Watched some very good people deteriorate. It keeps you awake and kills the feeling of hunger which are Two of the biggest problems homeless people deal with. I'm sure I'll get hate for this but I'm just saying I get it that's all.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

noothgrush said:


> I'm not condoning it but I have tried it. Watched some very good people deteriorate. It keeps you awake and kills the feeling of hunger which are Two of the biggest problems homeless people deal with. I'm sure I'll get hate for this but I'm just saying I get it that's all.



I won't hate on you,
but nope nope nope nope
I nope the heck outta that.
I've seen tweakers, I've seen what it does, and NOTHING is worth that. Just seing someone who does meth is enough of a deterrent to me.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 23, 2019)

i get where yr comin from.

long story short , i was dosed with some when i was like 15 and had very little previous substance exposure

full disclosure i haven't ingested it since so i havent used it purposefully

did i enjoy having it in me? absolutely - but i also feel like it messed my brain up especially at that age - & years later, i have bumped into quite a few (at least seeming) tweakers around PDX, ATX and Medford especially and man....it's very much a difficult kind of person to deal with

like any drug it has it's immediate benefits and short/longterm consequences. unfortunately the stronger the former the more grave the latter, typically (in my opinion)

so i currently know better than to use it but for those who don't i can see the appeal. unfortunately the reasons for use are the reasons we all know how bad it is because we are exposed to tweakers no matter where we may go


----------



## Maki40 (Feb 23, 2019)

Im sure youll have the time of your life on it, but what goes up, must come down and the higher up you go, the harder the fall. Not worth it. 
I see anything addictive as slavery. Youll become a slave to the drug. I just quit drinking, weed, nicotine, and caffeine this month, and feel great. I'm living off about $3 a day for food only, so I only need to fly a sign like 2 hours a week, and I'm a free man after that. No job, no bills, no addictions, and free as a bird.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 23, 2019)

yeah, i did a LOT of coke back in the day, especially when i lived in Los Angeles. at that point it was just starting to transition into speedier stuff that would eventually become meth, and i remember just flying on that shit and getting so much done, but also being uncharacteristically paranoid and just acting like an idiot.

i had a real good scare in nola that was a combination of coke and cat allergies (asthma) that seriously made me think i was dying, so i quit cold after that, so glad i did.

anyways, i understand first hand why people do it, but folks should avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 23, 2019)

I can't understand why anyone would do it. I mean I absolutely get what you're saying. Curbs appetite, you can stay awake longer when it's difficult to find places to sleep. There's many reasons but you have to purposely ignore the long term stuff we all know comes with meth use. If all that terrible shit didn't always come with it I probably would have tried it myself. 

I can't help but consider the future though. Do I want to end up like every tweaker I've ever known? Definitely not. So I'm not even gonna try it. The "positive" reasons don't outweigh the negative. Unhealthy as fuck, twitchy, scabs all over their face, teeth look like they tried to bite-stop a chain saw, nobody trusts them, the list goes on and on.


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 23, 2019)

I was housed up when I used it. I actually take care of myself better mentally and physically when I'm homeless. All of my psychological problems come out when I'm stuck between four walls. Its bizarre really.

I had a friend get me onto it and it made me so fucking paranoid. I couldn't keep using it. She did. I just watched her fall apart man and seeing that has kept me off the hard stuff.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 23, 2019)

I appreciate this post. As it seems much more useful that the "I fucking hate tweakers" thread.

I'll come out and say it. I've done meth a few times. I'm not ashamed of it....however, just as with any substance you have to know your limits, and if it works for you.

Meth didnt work for me. As others have said, "The up ain't worth the coming down".

Seriously, besides trying Oxy the one time I did (worst come down ever of my life), meth is a close second. I have never wanted more of that shit after coming down.

I've done alot of coke, as Matt stated, it started to get cut with BS, and it scared me. I like coke, it's a fun drug, but yet again, I've never wanted more after coming down.

I think this has alot to do with me being on Amphetamine as a child diagnosed with ADHD.

Now. To the tweaker issue. From what I see, tweakers are usually people that have either 

A. Been dealt a shitty hand in life and have turned to something that makes them feel better about it. Which ends up becoming an addiction.

B. Do not have a great sense of self control and even though they KNOW they shouldn't do it, instead say "Hell! Just this once...then maybe twice....then maybe for a week...ect" 

Tweakers usually arent bad people, they are just choke-holders by a substance. Same with heroin. 

I knew a girl that went from aspiring single mother, to dead, in three months from using. It's very sad.

Dont judge people from the drugs they do. Only give them insight as harsh love if that recreation becomes harmful, and dangerous addiction.

Also, to the most important subject....

Can we please start a movement to say HOUSELESS instead of HOMELESS!?

Love,

Coywolf


----------



## Ringo (Feb 23, 2019)

That movement is started, but I think there are still some distinctions between the two, no? 


roughdraft said:


> & years later, i have bumped into quite a few (at least seeming) tweakers around PDX, ATX and Medford especially and man....


 Us locals call it Methford, OR


----------



## Ringo (Feb 23, 2019)

10 years ago, I didn’t meet traveling people who did this shit. It was always locals and homebums, but that’s changed in the last 4-5 years and I don’t know why. I’ve done it. You can definitely get some stuff done, but the instability it creates isn’t even close to being worth productivity gained. Feels pretty good though. I say stay the hell away though.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah I don't think we need to completely change the words, they're entirely different imo. Houseless feels more of a choice, to be free of all that houses typically entail, rent, bills, etc. Homeless to me at least means you're kinda fucked. Whatever circumstances may be, you're without a home but you'd rather be housed up if given the choice.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 23, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> Dont judge people from the drugs they do. Only give them insight as harsh love if that recreation becomes harmful, and dangerous addiction.



Took me a long time to come around to this. My nephew who was murdered last year was a full on tweaker, kid had a heart of gold. Just got stuck on a substance he always talked about quitting.

He actually died fighting off a dude who had just gotten out of prison for stabbing a woman, dude went back and attacked the same woman, nephew grabbed a bar and got the guy off her. He was stabbed over 30 times, the guy is only getting 12 years and able to get out in just over 9 years with time served in county. Doesn't seem right, they said that bar made the difference.

Point being though, he smoked dope but he was a soldier for a good cause. I'll never judge someone based on their drug of choice again. My tone above may have sounded judgy but the reality is I was just spittin facts about the long-term.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 23, 2019)

With the amount of shit I put up my nose in my late teens/early 20's I'd be surprised if I havnt done it without knowing I was doing it at the time. I think like most people around my age who didn't get too deep in that kinda stuff I'm really glad and greatfull that the only thing I've ever had a problem with was alcohol. 

Addiction is really a huge problem in our culture and it sucks how easily people get caught up in stuff like dope and meth because I know I'm not the only one who's lost friends to that shit.


----------



## Tengu91 (Feb 24, 2019)

Ironically, it was a drug that made me realize I HAD to quit drugs.

I've always been a drinker, but this past year I became a stoner too. Then I started fucking around with coke and other things. Coke was fun but it scared me because of HOW much fun it was...I could see myself going down a dark road with that one. But every time I got plastered and/or high I'd do a line or eight. Then I got into LSD and started drifting away from the other stuff (consciousness expanding chemicals combined with my natural tendency towards introspection made me realize I had to stop using booze and weed as an excuse). Then I tried shrooms for the first time about a month ago (I hippy-flipped) and suddenly I didn't want to fuck with ANY of it anymore. I had 2 beers and a hit of weed last week while hanging out with some people and I IMMEDIATELY hated myself for it. I got lucky, though; I know a lot of people who went down that same path only to come to the conclusion they should KEEP trying new things and pushing themselves further so far as potency and regularity went. 

I'm absolutely terrified of drugs because I know how much I like them.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 24, 2019)

Damn, where do I start?

I'm sitting inches off of RR property in Tucson right now (ya, figured it out), and am like DAMN! that's alot of shit to sift through!!



Ringo said:


> That movement is started, but I think there are still some distinctions between the two, no?
> Us locals call it Methford, OR



Yes, there is definitely a divide...I want to liken it to the difference between homebums and travelers, but I'm not sure it's that simple. Still, I feel many "homeless" people still feel they have a home in their towns/cities, just not the one they would prefer.



Engineer J Lupo said:


> Took me a long time to come around to this. My nephew who was murdered last year was a full on tweaker, kid had a heart of gold. Just got stuck on a substance he always talked about quitting.
> 
> He actually died fighting off a dude who had just gotten out of prison for stabbing a woman, dude went back and attacked the same woman, nephew grabbed a bar and got the guy off her. He was stabbed over 30 times, the guy is only getting 12 years and able to get out in just over 9 years with time served in county. Doesn't seem right, they said that bar made the difference.
> 
> Point being though, he smoked dope but he was a soldier for a good cause. I'll never judge someone based on their drug of choice again. My tone above may have sounded judgy but the reality is I was just spittin facts about the long-term.



That is an epic story. I've heard so many that echo the sentiment, unfortunately. First of all, I sorry for your loss. 

Secondly, fuck the "justice" system. The fact that self defense and protecting another will work against you is despicable. California still gives you a record of manslaughter for self defense with a firearm.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 24, 2019)

Ringo said:


> That movement is started, but I think there are still some distinctions between the two, no?
> Us locals call it Methford, OR



lmao just consider me a local then ;-) i always tell people it's what yall say


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> I can't understand why anyone would do it. I mean I absolutely get what you're saying. Curbs appetite, you can stay awake longer when it's difficult to find places to sleep. There's many reasons but you have to purposely ignore the long term stuff we all know comes with meth use. If all that terrible shit didn't always come with it I probably would have tried it myself.
> 
> I can't help but consider the future though. Do I want to end up like every tweaker I've ever known? Definitely not. So I'm not even gonna try it. The "positive" reasons don't outweigh the negative. Unhealthy as fuck, twitchy, scabs all over their face, teeth look like they tried to bite-stop a chain saw, nobody trusts them, the list goes on and on.



Same. It turns people into zombies. It takes away your humanity.



Coywolf said:


> I appreciate this post. As it seems much more useful that the "I fucking hate tweakers" thread.
> 
> I'll come out and say it. I've done meth a few times. I'm not ashamed of it....however, just as with any substance you have to know your limits, and if it works for you.
> 
> ...



At least in my area, the heroin and meth leads directly to theft. They have to support their habit, and let's face it, on meth or heroin, the person can't be trusted because they'll do anything, lie to anyone, hurt anyone, steal anything, to get their fix. I don't trust that kind of desperation. I've seen people on meth and heroin, not a pretty sight. and it's really difficult for me to feel sorry for people; like, hello!!!! you tried METH. Wtf did you expect. I don't trust obvious users.



I love my weed and psychedelia, but want nothing to do with uppers, downers, dirty drugs. I just wanna wonder at the cosmos.


----------



## Tengu91 (Feb 24, 2019)

I highly recommend the book "Beautiful Boy" by David Sheff to damn near ANYONE. It's written by a journalist who watched his son struggle with methamphetamine addiction for years; the highs and the lows and the constant trips to rehab. He researched the chemical and sociological side of addiction with the tenacity of any good journalist while pouring all the heart and emotion into it as you would expect from a loving father. There's a movie out there with Steve Carrell as well, but I've never seen it (though I've heard good things). Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 24, 2019)

I did heroin and meth and I never stole anything. In fact I was working two jobs to support my habits. What a shitty life that was!


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 24, 2019)

noothgrush said:


> I did heroin and meth and I never stole anything. In fact I was working two jobs to support my habits. What a shitty life that was!



and at some point, employers find out and fire the indivdual. I lived in a tweaky part of AZ so saw it all the time. They're good until their erratic behavior gets them fired... then they still need a fix.


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 24, 2019)

BusGypsy said:


> and at some point, employers find out and fire the indivdual. I lived in a tweaky part of AZ so saw it all the time. They're good until their erratic behavior gets them fired... then they still need a fix.


Right I'm not denying that's the case for most addicts. It just didn't happen too me. I got lucky I guess. I also quit heroin cold turkey and people don't believe I did. I know a lot of people who relapse. I just don't make a big deal about getting clean and I think that helps. It was just a page in my book of life.


----------



## Glass Roads (Feb 25, 2019)

I get how some people could try it when they are younger, or not in a good place in their life (like being homeless). If one of my older siblings had offered it to me at a young age, no amount of DARE would prevent me from trying it. 

That being said, A good friend of mine and his girlfriend were murdered over it, I have a cousin I have never met because he has been in and out of prison and does crazy violent shit on it, I have another cousin who got the FBI kicking in my grandmas door over them robbing houses and selling stuff across state lines, and I have yet another cousin who is waiting out his probation for the next 5 years to leave Washington and get back to Alaska. My half sister just lost her brother to suicide while he was all fucked up on it. When I help out Food Not Bombs in Spokane on occasion, there are a lot of people that are just not in a good way. Lots of fights and lots of vague paranoia. 

I realize some people can actually try it and put it down, and some people use it until their lives are fucked. My family tends to be the latter, so I'm always gonna skip it, but I aint gonna judge nobody. But staying up for days on end screw with anyone psychologically, so I guess all I can to anyone is be extraordinarily careful. 

Glad this is a previous chapter of your life and not an ongoing trilogy.


----------



## AzureSoul (Feb 25, 2019)

Wow.

I guess I'm one of a kind.

I've been using almost as long as I've been smokin bud (16 Bud, 18ish otherwise), and (I attribute and thank RPGs and my "immaturity" - what others call me holding on to my Personality, perceptions, Ideals, Code of Honor, and Morals I swore at 8 years old to NEVER lose) I don't steal (made an oath at 21 that I've kept since - was stealin for bud/fun), and am not shady in any way (I do act like a 10 year old most of the time). I have left a LOT half-finished, tho...I can put it down for months at a time...but if anything (besides H - didn't like it) that alters my mind (and keeps me from sleeping - I hate sleeping!) comes freely, I'm doin it!

I take Karma and my Virtues VERY seriously (see my signature, it's the fabric of my behavioral universe), so as long as I continue to live by the credo "Karma provides" everything will turn out fine. As long as I keep up my Good Deeds, NEVER lie, and continue to live up to my Virtues...Karma will Provide.

It's my motto.

Now, I have been known to have flashbacks of being EXTREMELY lonely/scared due to MANY people screwing me over (taking my childish personality as weakness, I am also putting the things done to me VERY lightly) for YEARS (I kept going back cause I HATE - still now - being alone) repeatedly. Those attacks are rare, and copious amounts of bud keep those emotions in check (I have been known to spontaneously BAWL uncontrollably for HOURS if I don't smoke bud over a 48 to 72-hour period). As soon as I sleep, those emotions lessen (like boiling water cooling down) for a while.

I'm proud to be Junkie with a Code.


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 25, 2019)

Kinda an aside, but there is solid evidence that Donald Trump was prescribed amphetamines ("Tenuate Dospan" a so-called diet pill) in 1982 by a pill mill doctor, and there is a lot of testimony that he has been a user of designer amphetamines ever since.
If you watch his behavior it is extremely reminiscent of a tweeker. 



What do tweakers and mormons have in common? They both ride bikes and go on missions


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Feb 25, 2019)

The only addiction I have is to STP. 
I enjoy a good beer a couple of times a month, and some pot and shrooms very rarely but ive had close friends succumb to the harder drugs- no thanks. I'm not trying to live forever but I sure as hell don't want to go out that way.
We need more programs to help those with addiction.


----------



## Prophetess333 (Feb 25, 2019)

Meth is such a disgusting drug. Unfortunately i lived in area with a lot of people abusing it and other hard drugs.
I never have, i would say "don't touch that crap".
There's coffee and other ways to stay awake. Also people are compromised when on drugs or really drunk and that can lead to bad judgement and worse. I'm not against folks smoking a doobie or drinking, yet the hard crap has too many victims to list.


----------



## HashCache (Feb 25, 2019)

I've been an addict for nearly 25 years. There have been a few years within those 25 years, where I quit but I eventually always went back to full time using. I messed up a lot of things in my life from excessive use. I know some things would improve if I stop. Everytime I stay sober for awhile, I just lose interest in everything. And I mean EVERYTHING. Because even doing things that a "normal" person would do for fun or things I always enjoyed doing when I was young, becomes a tedious task of bullshit. I become very spiteful and I obsess over getting revenge on people for the lamest reasons. This is what its like when I'm sober for awhile. When I'm on drugs, everything is fine and I can be chill and quietly exist amongst the rest of the world. 
Sorry, I don't know why I'm posting all this. I guess I just really wanted to vent out to someone who might actually listen for once. I'll step down from the soapbox now..


----------

